# ONLY CRICKET RULEzzzz here



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

I got permission from the mod to start a new thread with the same poll. I have changed the thread title so nobody shud have any complaints. Now with IPL and the world cup coming close it's important that we have a serious thread on cricket.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/ba/MumbaiIndians.png/167px-MumbaiIndians.png

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/77/RoyalChallengersBangalore.png

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/a6/HyderabadDeccanChargers.png/200px-HyderabadDeccanChargers.png

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/95/ChennaiSuperKings.png/200px-ChennaiSuperKings.png

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b0/Dd_logo.gif

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/f/fa/KingsXI.png/150px-KingsXI.png

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:VvozSWa2nRSfEM:*www.iplkhabar.com/images/wallpapers/Kolkata-Knight-Riders-wallpapers.jpg

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:c5o06F0ooQG6WM:*seshdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/rajroy.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 22, 2010)

I hate to watch but love to play the game. Last time when my friend went crazy over sachin's century I told him "If they play everyday, sooner or later someone will hit a century ". 
Good cricket is dead.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2010)

Remember to act civil here.. One trash post, and you're gone..


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

It's been a good summer for King Ponting.


*im.rediff.com/cricket/2010/feb/22ponting.jpg



> "Despite losing a number of big-name players in recent years, I believe we played some very good cricket. The problem was we'd either been really good or really ordinary, which cost us the Test series against South Africa [ Images ] in Australia [ Images ] last summer and the Ashes," Ponting wrote in an article for The Australian.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

Tendulkar >>>> Ponting, anyday and everyday.

He has outperformed Ponting in the last 2.5 years easily.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Tendulkar >>>> Ponting, anyday and everyday.
> 
> He has outperformed Ponting in the last 2.5 years easily.



Why do u like tendulkar so much? he proved to ineffective in world cups, is a poor captain, most uncharitable person, reluctant to pay taxes. Whereas steve waugh who has earnings much less than tendlya has done so much charity


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

There's a saying, *if Cricket is a religion, then Tendulkar is God.*

If you don't know about his charity, then don't talk. He's a silent crusader.

Ineffecive in World Cups?? WC 2003 was a Tendulkar story, completely. That tax thing was a media bull$hit, lol it was Jaswant Singh who decided to waive custom fees as Tendulkar had equalled Bradman's record.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> Why do u like tendulkar so much? he proved to ineffective in world cups, is a poor captain, most uncharitable person, reluctant to pay taxes. Whereas steve waugh who has earnings much less than tendlya has done so much charity



2007 cricket world cup : this was a major flop
2003 cricket world cup leading run scorer: Sachin and India went to Finals.
1999 cricket world cup leading run scorer: not-sachin and India knocked out in second leg
1996 cricket world cup leading run scorer: Sachin and India went to Semis. Sachin made 65 runs and got out when India was as 98 and we all know what happened.


If you noticed the trend, whenever Sachin clicked, India did well in World Cup. Now, just because other teammates were so pathetic and fearful, how can you point the finger towards Sachin. 

and if you compare him to Ponting,

he doesn't cheat like Ponting
he doesn't sledge like Ponting
he doesn't disrespect others like Ponting

Have you ever seen Sachin acting in un-gentlemanly behaviour when he was given out incorrectly or when someone made a rash comment on him.

He may not have got India world cup but is one of the very few Gentlemen left in the game today like Laxman and Dravid.

Australia won so many world cups and the reason is simple, they don't lean on others shoulders and this is something that Indian cricket is slowly learning. But not yet. You saw the difference that VVS made to the team (Ind VS SA test series).


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

Sachin, Dravid, Laxman are living legends of the game. They are bound to have off-days once in a while. Who doesn't? That should not undermine the dearth of talent among these 3 greats.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

+1 to desiibond. Sachin is not only a batting maestro, he can also bowl and has taken a lot of wickets and fields well enough.
Heck Sachin gives all in each match he plays. Watched yesterday's match? In spite of his age, he dived and saved a certain boundary and you know what India won by a single run.
I know Sachin bashing has become fashionable among people these days but one who will think straight, it wont be a genius to figure out the greatest batsman in the modern era and also a great role model unlike likes of Ponting.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 22, 2010)

I've heard these lines many times.. "Sachin is GOD!" ; "He is Sh!t " ; "Too many fu(king ads" ; "He should retire now"...  But I know only the first statement is correct!! 

Moreover I like cricket VERY much.. Just because I don't know 'even a single rule' of football  #FML #phail
Watched Liverpool vs Manchester United last day.. 0-0  Edit: LOL! it will be City..  
Oh by the way it was just Sachin jiske vage se we won the last match.. that 4 run save.. #sachingisgod 

P.S. Edit the Poll?
Q: Sachin is GOD?
Option 1: You doubt? He is GOD!!
Option 2: Agree Option 1!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2010)

So two cricket threads now, and another official IPL thread...
Hmmm, cool


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 22, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I've heard these lines many times.. "Sachin is GOD!" ; "He is Sh!t " ; "Too many fu(king ads" ; "He should retire now"...  But I know only the first statement is correct!!



i think i saw this sometime before 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Watched Liverpool vs Manchester United last day.. 0-0



on which channel  coz espn showed citeh vs liverpool yest  no offence meant dude 

ntl,the fact is Sachin=living legend of cricket.anybody who disagrees,doesnt understand the sport.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

tbh, Ponting doesn't have that extra bit of genius to be in the league of Tendulkar and Lara.

But great player indeed he is, with that exceptional pull shot. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Watched Liverpool vs Manchester United last day.. 0-0


NOTW


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

btw, which new teams are joining the IPL?


----------



## Aspire (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like everyone hates Kolkata!!! 

*Delhi Daredevils Rock!!!!*

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

Vaibhav's NOTW again ??

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

The new teams havent been declared yet............................

New Venues: Dharamsala, Nagpur, Vishakhapatnam and Ahmedabad

BTW Isn't Dharamshala a hill station near McLeod Ganj (Dalai Lama) ????


----------



## crawwww (Feb 23, 2010)

Afridi feels the ball tampering incident was blown out of proportion.



> "I think the ball tampering incident was blown out of proportion by some quarters who wanted to damage my reputation and hurt my career. Look at golf super star Tiger Woods. He made a mistake and he apologised to his followers and chapter may shortly be closed"



Check out the ball tampering vid:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMoKrSrN6I


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

Yup, it has been blown out of proportion. Tony Greig had put it spot on by saying, "Most bowlers have indulged in ball-tampering and ball-tampering is an open secret."

Youtube tags are to be used like this: [.youtube]XjMoKrSrN6I[./youtube] (without the dot)


[youtube]XjMoKrSrN6I[/youtube]


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 23, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> on which channel  coz espn showed citeh vs liverpool yest  no offence meant dude


Oops! It was Liverpool vs Manchester City.. 

According to me this is the *Best Innings Sachin had every played*!

[youtube]QXRkHervQJc[/youtube]

Pure #Awesomeness! 



Aspire said:


> Delhi Daredevils Rock!!!!


+1 tbh


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ Those were the good days when Richie Benaud used to commentate.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

And you again see the real Gentleman in Sachin. He walked away himself @ 8:25 when he was out. The Umpire was not declaring him out.

So, "wannabe kirkit phans" should first know their facts. I've got good knowledge about Cricket and I always know what I am talking about.


----------



## azzu (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys enuf of sachin
wat about indian bowlers i thnk india's lacking quality fast bowlers no one is consistent these days


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 24, 2010)

^^ Oh Bowling.. Tbh, there are only three bowlers that know the real meaning of the word 'bowling' -- Shane Warne, Glenn McGrath and Wasim Akram


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ courtney walsh , Brett lee , Shaun Pollock , mohammed asif etc...
and many 
what do u these people are bunch of jokes ?


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

Check out the bidding for Kieron Pollard:

[YOUTUBE]qp5IabMRwIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Is he really worth it? I wud have bid FOR australian/ south african fast bowlers like dale steyn, watson, bollinger, harris, etc.


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ id rather buy nuwan kulasekar 
he'z great bowler but is not getting the fame he actually deserves


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 24, 2010)

what bout shakib-al-hasan ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 24, 2010)

azzu said:


> ^ courtney walsh , Brett lee , Shaun Pollock , mohammed asif etc...
> and many
> what do u these people are bunch of jokes ?


Well, Asif is good  But he doesnt have dat extra bit of genius to be in the league of Shane Warne and other 2..


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ ahh cmon .. Respect your opnion too
and about Shakib yes he too deserves some fame
but .... Still kieron ?? lets see how he'll perform
and about the Shane bond i think he'z worth the money and also Eion Morgan


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 24, 2010)

^^ 

Haha! Saching 100*   #sachinisgod


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

oh crap :/


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 24, 2010)

2nd pic btl


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

hahaha 200 for Sachin 
Where are the haters?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Wish I had taken holiday from college and watched the innings :/

*www.cricinfo.com/indvrsa2010/content/current/story/449829.html

This would finally STFU the Sachin haters.


----------



## bloomark (Feb 24, 2010)

200*

w00t!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzEUn_GV-o

ONLY SACHIN RULEzzzz here


----------



## toofan (Feb 24, 2010)

Sachin is a Living God in earth. Congrats to All Indians.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzEUn_GV-o
> 
> ONLY SACHIN RULEzzzz here



after a long long time am doing:

+1


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

the innings sachin made today 
TOTAL RESPECT 
and yes amla'z gone Yippee
cmon sreesanth its your day too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2010)

gr8 batting ... by dhoni, pathan & tendulkar
tendulkar deserved the 200...

now sreesanth show us ur out swingers


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwwwwww  so much for the sachin haters (posers)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sachin FTW!!!* 200  LOL! Terrific..  The first guy to achieve it.. 

@craaawwawwaw
Awwww


----------



## toofan (Feb 24, 2010)

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6051/sachin2.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4884/sachin.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 24, 2010)

^^ 
I think India should have a 200 rupees note now with Sachin embossed on it. #sachinisgod Hehe!!


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ krazzy now thats one hell of idea (xcellent thought)
200 rupees with sachin yea thats awesome 
sreesanth 2-29 thats good
and yes ad and boucher r there they still can bounce bacK (iam big fan of AB  )


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

IAN CHAPPEL WHO? hahahahahaha


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

@krazzy
cool idea


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records. Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records. Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god.


 

All I've said is, *"If Cricket is a religion, Sachin is God."*


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

ico said:


>



What??? If I post something u don't like, that makes me a noob? Do u know what a noob means, jughead? I didn't specifically take ur name, did I? There are others who call him God too. I hate sachin.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> What??? If I post something u don't like, that makes me a noob? Do u know what a noob means, jughead? I didn't specifically take ur name, did I? There are others who call him God too. I hate sachin.


Talk sense.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

ico said:


> Talk sense.



I am. but u seem to be caught up in all the media hype and the hullabaloo that u don't realize the truth. remember when america claimed to land a man on the moon? many said this was not true and they still are. sachin's overwhelming world records are a similar case. don't be blind to fall 4 them.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> I am. but u seem to be caught up in all the media hype and the hullabaloo that u don't realize the truth. remember when america claimed to land a man on the moon? many said this was not true and they still are. sachin's overwhelming world records are a similar case. don't be blind to fall 4 them.


*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6051/sachin2.jpg -----> Truth or सच


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

ico said:


> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/6051/sachin2.jpg -----> Truth or सच



do u know the difference between azarhuddin, jadeja and sachin? jadeja and azarrhuddin were not so lucky.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2010)

@craaaw
Hmm, footballer who is as old as Sachin, if not older, and still getting success. Maldini? (retired in his peak at 40) Beckham (34)? Giggs (36)? Scholes (35)? Campbell (35)?

[some might be controversial, but still, they play just like they did when they were in their 20's]

Dont go about with irrelevant tangents about match fixing or heroism. If you dont like him, all you could have said was he got lucky. That would have been ok. But match fixing? Sheeesh . . 

I admit, I'm not a huge fan of Sachin, but the innings today was pure class. No question about it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> do u know the difference between azarhuddin, jadeja and sachin? jadeja and azarrhuddin were not so lucky.


I think crawwww has lot some money by betting against Sachin  No wonder he is so pissed off  Bechara sattebaz 
awwwww crawwwww 
crawww ko kisine **** dala


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2010)

Some people just *love* to argue.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> do u know the difference between azarhuddin, jadeja and sachin? jadeja and azarrhuddin were not so lucky.



I know an individual named Mohammad Azharuddin. Who are these azarhuddin and azarrhuddin? Enlighten me with your limitless knowledge  drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

craawwwwwww is from ethiopia.no wonder he is poor in terms of common sense


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> do u know the difference between azarhuddin, jadeja and sachin? jadeja and azarrhuddin were not so lucky.


*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/flame-insults/7/funny_cat_pictures_44.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone remember crawwww's old id jxcess claiming IPL matches are fixed


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

Back to the topic. 

I am feeling lucky. Lucky that I saw the GOD of cricket get to double century in ODIs, a feat that was never before achieved till now. Never by Lara, never by Ponting and never by  individuals named azarhuddin and azarrhuddin.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records. Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god.



lol.... crawww ... keep it coming ... i'm loving it


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

> These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records. Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god



crawwww be a national hero and admit that you were responsible for the pune blasts 

all the crap u said in that post of yours is utter NONSENSE


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

@desiibond:
True. And real kudos to Sachin's mental toughness and fitness levels to keep going at this age.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I think crawwww has lot some money by betting against Sachin  No wonder he is so pissed off  Bechara sattebaz
> awwwww crawwwww



Honestly I don't bet on cricket. If I did, u know damn sure who I'd bet on even though i don't like him, coz only the opposite team can be rigged and not the indian team. The reason is the indian team makes far more money from advertising than from betting money. I would just ask u to think rationally for a sec. Is it possible for ne cricketer or for that matter ne sports person to break so many world records in such a short span of time and also when he/she is so close to retirement? Maybe sachin himself doesn't realize the fact that the entire opposition team is under performing so as to give him enuf opportunities to fill his coffers with world records. I think some big bookies or jingoistic businessmen are involved in this.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

*@everyone.*

Stop being idiots. Listen to what crawwww says and he is logically 200% correct. Please don't make fun of him. Shame on you people!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2010)

crawwww said:


> Honestly I don't bet on cricket. If I did, u know damn sure who I'd bet on even though i don't like him, coz only the opposite team can be rigged and not the indian team. The reason is the indian team makes far more money from advertising than from betting money. I would just ask u to think rationally for a sec. Is it possible for ne cricketer or for that matter ne sports person to break so many world records in such a short span of time and also when he/she is so close to retirement? Maybe sachin himself doesn't realize the fact that the entire opposition team is under performing so as to give him enuf opportunities to fill his coffers with world records. I think some big bookies or jingoistic businessmen are involved in this.


Just STFU and GTFO. Go to some asylum where you belong. If a mod is reading this I am sorry to post this, you may infract/ban me for this, but this guy is one heck of a retard.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> crawwww be a national hero and admit that you were responsible for the pune blasts
> 
> all the crap u said in that post of yours is utter NONSENSE



Wow! just coz I dared to speak against ur hero, now I'm a terrorist? Dude what happened to free speech? Or have u forgotten that we are in india and not in porkistan?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

> porkistan?



people like you should be electrocuted naked...if not respect a country,why ridicule it? c'mon admit it,your phail. todays inning by sachin just pwned you to death


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2010)

*www.threadbombing.com/data/media/13/stfu_troll.jpg


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> people like you should be electrocuted naked...if not respect a country,why ridicule it? c'mon admit it,your phail. todays inning by sachin just pwned you to death



respect? for whom? for those guys who were responsible for the blast in pune, for the attacks on parliament, for gunning down of ppl in mumbai? well now let me be the one to ask u, if u were responsible for the blasts in pune?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> people like you should be electrocuted naked...if not respect a country,why ridicule it? c'mon admit it,your phail. todays inning by sachin just pwned you to death



Dude. we are already having electricity crisis. Why waste power on such things?  atleast that power can be used to light a bulb 

 Let him blabber. We shall continue with our discussion. 

"Come on Sachin my friend get your 200. World record to please! You deserve it… Nervous for my good friend Sachin everything crossed for you mate… Glad I'm not bowling to him today ha ha ha."
Tendulkar's old pal Shane Warne tweets his excitement as he nears the double-century

source: cricinfo


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

fr00bs like crawww who are narrow-minded and who cant differentiate between terrorists and common people dont deserve to be called indians.



> Come on Sachin my friend get your 200. World record to please! You deserve it… Nervous for my good friend Sachin everything crossed for you mate… Glad I'm not bowling to him today ha ha ha."
> Tendulkar's old pal Shane Warne tweets his excitement as he nears the double-century



hehe..true,Warne has faced his demons when he was thrashed by Sachin all over the park


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2010)

Arsenal definitely needs such kinda fire-power player  Download the application form!!

@all: You label craww an illogical person and then labelling him like a terrorist doesnt show how logical you are, does it? His comments are funny so  enjoy a good ol' laugh. One thing for sure, all of you including me, have become fans of him and are following him all over this forum  I wish this forum had some ratings features. I would have definitely repped him up to lighten up this mundane forum.

_craww is our sheperd and we are all his sheeps _


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 24, 2010)

> You label craww an illogical person and then labelling him like a terrorist doesnt show how logical you are, does it?



labelling him as a terrorist is less loler than "sach fixed matches... india's matches are rigged" and stuff like that 

crawww tried hard to impress,but sorry,failed miserably.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

Let's see what happens in the 3rd ODI.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Feb 25, 2010)

Any more stupid comments and arguments here and I'm going to start with the bans.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Come on.. I didn't had even a single chance to comment  . Poor me!

Any way. Sachin is god not because he possess some magical powers. But because he is an icon not only for Indian Cricketer but also for whole India by seeing which many people recognizes India as a place for talented people.

@all, don't ambush a single person even though he is telling something stupid. We all know that it is BS any way


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2010)

crawwww said:


> These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records. Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god.



Sigh! 
Just made a definition of sachin last day.. tweeted.. think I can post it here too.. 

*S.A.C.H.I.N. -- S for Superb! A for Ace of Cricket! C for Conundrum for Bowlers! H for Hero! I for Invincible! N for Nation's Pride!*



Liverpool_fan said:


> I think crawwww has lot some money by betting against Sachin  No wonder he is so pissed off  Bechara sattebaz
> awwwww crawwwww
> crawww ko kisine **** dala



*cough* *cough*
Bichare ki kyu le rahe ho.. 



desiibond said:


> Back to the topic.
> 
> I am feeling lucky. Lucky that I saw the GOD of cricket get to double century in ODIs, a feat that was never before achieved till now. Never by Lara, never by Ponting and never by  individuals named azarhuddin and azarrhuddin.


We are lucky that we are born in the period when Sachin plays..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone else having a bloody hangover here???


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

Sachin, Beckham, Schumacher, Federer. Legends in the same class in their sports all in the past (and present) decade. 

I wonder what will we tell to our kids about them (how can you describe a glorious cover drive, or that goal from the halfway-line or a shot between the legs with a tennis racket?) 

Splendid I must say. I think he'll get knighted by the time he retires, plus an honour in the govt. civilian awards too.

leave craaaw alone. He's trying to justify his stand, just like LFC_fan did with rafa's policy or how I despise Terry. 


@krazzywarrior
lol 200rs note? not a bad idea (but i think it's a little bit too much)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2010)

^^ 

"There are two types of batsman in the world. One Sachin Tendulkar and Two the others.."


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^
> 
> "There are two types of batsman in the world. One Sachin Tendulkar and Two the others.."



There is third kind. This kind always reaches milestones (100,200,300) by sending ball to the fence. This kind act like they stepped on a dance floor when they got on to the pitch. They make the ball dance like MJ. And the leader of this kind is Sehwag


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2010)

^^   Correct.. 
Leader of this kind? :no: The only player of this kind.. 

When Sachin came to the dressing room, Team dropped down their pants, turned & said..Jahanpanah Tussi great ho! tohfaa kubul karo!

LOLzzz!


----------



## crawwww (Feb 25, 2010)

*The crawwww is the greatest. All bow down to the crawwww.*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2010)

^^ Eh? Snipped..  Anyways this is for ur previous post(that u snipped) 

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/Thread-Hijack/1/Hijack-In_progress.jpg

I hope you can understand which guy is u.. lol.. no offense..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> When Sachin came to the dressing room, Team dropped down their pants, turned & said..Jahanpanah Tussi great ho! tohfaa kubul karo!
> 
> LOLzzz!



hahaha. Good one 

Poor NDTV, their "Indian of the Year" show was struck by "Total Homo Sapiens Eclipse"


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome cricket yesterday...saw Sachin being such furious after a long time. Its been ages since I saw him hitting so many sixes in an innings...a sheer view for eyes.

But, wtf, Dhoni was thinking keeping him waiting for 1 run? 

Crawwwww tussi gr8 ho....ab kaya bolu...


----------



## crawwww (Feb 25, 2010)

*The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.
The crawwww is the greatest.*


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

crawwww said:


> *The crawwww is the greatest.
> ..posted 100 times..*


You are nothing more than what I told you are, a couple of days ago.  

@all
Time to ignore this idiot friends.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2010)

not only ignore, "do" something


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2010)

crawwww banned for 2 weeks. Anyone else wanna join him?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> not only ignore, "do" something



Leave it dude!

BTW, Did anyone notice the expression on Sachin's face when some guy presented him Micromax mobile. It was like "yahan main itne saal baad yeh record create kiya aur yeh saala muche Microdhakkan mobile de rahan hai". 

If this kind of companies start being Official sponsor for cricket tourneys, I think players will deliberately avoid becoming MOM or MOS.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

~snipped~

Sachin rocks!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2010)

@desiibond, brand value eh?

They are official sponsor, what can u do.
Don't know d quality of Micromax, may be Sachin would start liking it after using it 
But,  on topic, playing 50 overs continuously is not a easy thing.
Anyone knows if he had fielded later?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @desiibond, brand value eh?
> 
> They are official sponsor, what can u do.
> Don't know d quality of Micromax, may be Sachin would start liking it after using it
> ...



I hope that mobile lasts for atleast 200 days 

anyways, looks like they are trying to campure the mass market in India.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2010)

crawwww's ban extended to become a permanent ban.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

*im.rediff.com/cricket/2008/nov/04stadium.jpg

Atlast, we have a worldclass all-seater cricket stadium. More in the lines of European soccer stadiums. Those who saw the stadium say that it is in a different league when comapred to other cricket stadiums in India.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

^ which stadium is it?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ which stadium is it?



Vidharba Cricket Association Ground, Nagpur

few more pics: *www2.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/4th+Test+India+v+Australia+Day+5+0kgo5HGi39hl.jpg
*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/tms/nagpur446.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2010)

@crawww and watever, why r u so despo?
Why do u come and get banned everytime?
If u've an ounce of self-respect left, don't come (and get banned again)


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @crawww and watever, why r u so despo?
> Why do u come and get banned everytime?
> If u've an ounce of self-respect left, don't come (and get banned again)



leave him alone. He is just a kid.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read it in newspaper that *Madhya Pradesh chief minister Shivraj Singh announced that a road would be named after Sachin in Gwalior.. *


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ which stadium is it?





desiibond said:


> Vidharba Cricket Association Ground, Nagpur
> 
> few more pics: *www2.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/4th+Test+India+v+Australia+Day+5+0kgo5HGi39hl.jpg
> *www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/tms/nagpur446.jpg



Looks like Nou Camp TBH


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Looks like Nou Camp TBH



you can't compare this with Camp Nou. Camp Nou is three times in size when compared to Nagpur stadium.


----------



## toofan (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Ab meri baari hai.



crawwww said:


> These matches where sachin is scoring big seem to be fixed. Some rich indian businessmen are involved in this. How come sachin manages to hit so many centuries when he is on the verge of retirement. Clearly something is fishy here. They know only ponting is close to breaking sachin's record so they are trying to widen the gap between them. It's going to be an uphill task for ponting or ne other cricketer to break sachin's records.* Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so. *No other cricketer or for that matter ne sportsman till date has achieved so much success. Well I hate to say this but has ne football player achieved as much success in his sport as sachin has. No! coz these cricket matches and players are clearly rigged so as to give sachin the upperhand and maintain his god like status which is good for advertisers and big bookies. Can u tell me why u call him god? What has he done? Has he fought in the Kargil war? Was he one of those commandos who laid down his life during 26/11? Maybe he is a good player (if we rule out the match fixing) but definitely not god.



Saa... Kut.... Kam......   ####$$$@@@@%%%



> *Can u explain how sachin has been hitting so many centuries lately? It's physically and mentally impossible for ne one to do so.*


 Thats why he is a living God bewakuf.



crawwww said:


> do u know the difference between azarhuddin, jadeja and sachin? jadeja and azarrhuddin were not so lucky.



Everyone knows what is the difference and why there career ended soon.




crawwww said:


> Honestly I don't bet on cricket. If I did, u know damn sure who I'd bet on even though i don't like him, coz only the opposite team can be rigged and not the indian team. The reason is the indian team makes far more money from advertising than from betting money. I would just ask u to think rationally for a sec. Is it possible for ne cricketer or for that matter ne sports person to break so many world records in such a short span of time and also when he/she is so close to retirement? Maybe sachin himself doesn't realize the fact that the entire opposition team is under performing so as to give him enuf opportunities to fill his coffers with world records. I think some big bookies or jingoistic businessmen are involved in this.



Ye Sa.. Gaddar hai. Khud to Desh ke liye kutch kar nahi sakte. Aour jo Naam roshan karega use Dhek nahi sakte.


kalpik said:


> crawwww's ban extended to become a permanent ban.



Now this is a true Indian.

Good work Kalpik.

There are many player who plays good but only few are termed as GREATS because of their attitude, simplicity, behavior. That makes him "The Sachin Tendulkar".


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2010)

toofan said:


> Hey Ab meri baari hai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




arre. shaant hoja. that kid posted lot many abusing posts that were deleted and a permanent ban was put. 

Another interesting fact:

Mohali stadium has a unique design.

The architects took a page out of Indian history and they built a 6ft deep water compartment around the field. This is to avoid spectators jumping onto the field

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/LightsMohali.png

brilliant


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

@desiibond
I was referring to the design. I know Nou Camp is much larger (unofficially can hold 1lakh spectators)


----------



## mrbean (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi I am noob but I luv cricket. Congrats to sachin. shame to Ponting and Saeed Anwar. I am very happy only an indian has break saeed anwar's record


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 25, 2010)

mrbean said:


> Hi I am noob but I luv cricket. Congrats to sachin. shame to Ponting and Saeed Anwar. I am very happy only an indian has break saeed anwar's record



why does this look like crawwww to me


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

Let's leave this topic and let him rest in peace.


----------



## azzu (Feb 25, 2010)

mrbean said:


> Hi I am noob but I luv cricket. Congrats to sachin. shame to Ponting and Saeed Anwar. I am very happy only an indian has break saeed anwar's record



shame y shame  ?
and yes he does sound like CROWWWW :d


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 26, 2010)

@toofan
LOLSKATE Yaar.. Sal.. Kut.. Kam.. LOL!!  (Reminds me of anuj(Hustler) when I used to play UrT) 

@mrbeam
 Welcome!! A new sachin fan? Eh? 

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

Anyways coming back to the topic..
Sachin, Sehwag and Bhajji are being rested for the 3rd ODI. So basically it's going to be India Under 19 vs SA.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 26, 2010)

desiibond;1210875
The architects took a page out of Indian history and they built a [B said:
			
		

> 6ft deep water compartment around the field.[/B] This is to avoid spectators jumping onto the field
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/LightsMohali.png
> 
> brilliant



What if the ball decides to go for a swim after being hit by a six by sehwag ??


----------



## azzu (Feb 26, 2010)

^ yea 
funny r they covering it with some type of mesh ??


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyways, I guess the 3rd ODI today.  Lets see. Main batsmen have been rested.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 27, 2010)

azzu said:


> ^ yea
> funny r they covering it with some type of mesh ??



covering it up with a mesh will defeat its original purpose then !! Wont it ?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

Saeed Anwar  *c Ganguly* *b Tendulkar*  194 (146)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL.. in AP assembly, Adjournment Motion has been passed unanimously to congratulate Sachin Tendulkar on his Achievement. All the house members stood on the same thing.

I am now not happy becoz.. sachin made double century. But I witnessed a Assembly Adjournment motion where there were no disputes, which is not a small thing in Andhra Pradesh assembly. It meant a lot more than a double century for me. 

Thanks a lot, schin.


----------



## maxmk (Feb 27, 2010)

*Congratulations!!!!! Sachin for great achievement*...I think it's really hard to explain Sachin Tendulkar in words....

Below is the modified image (Our Photoshop Designer) from old Adidas advertisement dedicated to Sachin.......

*eitwebguru.com/sachin-200.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2010)

*ads.rediff.com/cgi-bin/AdWorks/setup/blank.gif
*Test cricket will die if it doesn't go day-night: Modi*
​ 

Twenty20   will surpass all other formats of the game and Test cricket will simply disappear if it doesn't go day-night, predicted Indian Premier League commissioner Lalit Modi.

 Modi, the mastermind behind the cash-awash IPL and a relentless champion of the Twenty20 format, has no doubt whatsoever that cricket's shortest format will rule the roost, overshadowing both Test and ODI cricket.

 "_Twenty20 will become the dominant format, without doubt_," Modi predicted.

 "_It lasts only three hours and people don't have time any more to sit all day watching cricket. We're competing with football and other sports and I think three hours is a good time limit to help us expand the market. We are definitely bringing new consumers to cricket_," the IPL chief told _The Guardian_.

 According to him, Test cricket's biggest problem is its duration and the only way out is a flood-lit culture.

 "_I am a great supporter of Test cricket. People say I'm not but I also run the marketing department of the BCCI and Test cricket is extremely important to us. All I am trying to do is remind people that we live in a modern age and Test cricket has a big problem: it is played in the daytime when most people are working,_" Modi explained. 

 "_We should be embracing every opportunity for getting viewers into watching Tests and the most effective way is making it a day-night game. If you take it to day-night, then people can watch it on TV when they get home from work -- or they can go to the stadium,_" he elaborated.

 Asked if that means it would be either floodlight or death for Test cricket, Modi said, "Yes, because the broadcaster won't be interested. Whether we like it or not, broadcasting determines whether a game survives. Without broadcasters you don't have money to pay players or keep the sport alive.

 "_The five-day game should still be the pinnacle and the ultimate test of skills. You don't need to fiddle with the format at this stage. All you need do is change the timing. If we went day-night then we would see a real resurgence in the ratings. Look at Twenty20. It has gone to night cricket and the viewership has exploded_," Modi argued.

-------------------------------------------
​
I hope better sense prevails.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 22, 2010)

test cricket should never die out. it tests the quality and brings out the real performance out of a player. not many can continue there form and withstand 5 days of continuous cricket....


----------

